# Free range turkeys



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

Can I free range turkeys just like they where chickens? I am on the fence wether I should get turkeys or meat chickens. What do you think?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Yea you can. I have done it before wanted to this year but already have chicks up to my neck for now.


Current flock: 111


----------

